# What is a 'single tree'?



## duffontap (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking at these plans and wondering what the function of the single tree is:

http://www.homesteadernews.com/hobbiescrafts.htm

Anyone know? JD


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

if I read the pictures correct, the single tree is a piece of wood or steel that will hold the traces an a set distance to make sure that the traces won't rub along the sides of the goat. It also forms the connection between traces (goat) and cart. A swinging single tree is necessary when driving with a breast strap harness as a fixed single tree would cause the breast strap to rub and cause sores (fixed single tree only with collar harness).


----------



## duffontap (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for the help! I think I understand now. I'm going to check out some pics of goats pulling carts to see if I can see one in higher resolution. JD


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

it's possible that you won't find many pictures with single trees. Often goats are driven without traces, the connection to the cart made only by hooking the shafts to the harness.


----------



## duffontap (Apr 8, 2010)

sanhestar said:


> Hello,
> 
> it's possible that you won't find many pictures with single trees. Often goats are driven without traces, the connection to the cart made only by hooking the shafts to the harness.


This explains why I didn't find any. Thank you sanhestar. JD


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

The singletree transfers the pull innto a lateral movement since the goat's legs pull the traces on one side and then the other, a fixed trace tends to move the breast collar across the chest causing abrasion. The larger the animal the more this is an issue.


----------



## duffontap (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks Carolyn!

Wouldn't you know, Wikipedia comes through:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swingletree


----------

